# Nobody knows how to remove fuel tank???



## dave6405 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have asked for help on removing the fuel tank on a McCulloch 3516 and got no help. It is the only plastic part left on the power head. Do I need to pull the flywheel, if so I have to find a puller. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

